# Crating Nightmare



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

I've seen previous posts' about crating problems, but I think every situation is a little unique to their respective V's.

My, now, 11 month old V has never been a fan of his crate. He hated it on the way home from the breeder at 8 weeks, to still hating it 10 months later.

I work full time, but I come home at lunch everyday to walk/play with him for an hour. I've tried leaving him out of the crate while at work... let's just say that was the only time I've done that haha. I wish I could let him out while I was at work, but he just tears everything up.

I've tried making the crate comfortable... he tears up any bed I put in there. I've tried putting a sheet over the crate... he tears up the sheet. I've tried putting his meals/his water in the crate... food/water ends up everywhere. So now, I'm forced to leave him in his crate with no padding (just the plastic floor), and just his kong, with some treats.

When I come home for lunch, he's yelping like crazy (and I can't blame him) -- I feel like a terrible person! As of late (the past month or so) I've noticed the floor is pretty wet. There's a small puddle of liquid. I obviously thought it was pee, but it doesn't smell like pee. I can only presume it to be drool. Is he developing some serious separation anxiety?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I have a similar problem with a 14 wk old pup, although I suspect my problem might be a little easier to solve. OK, what is done is done, however the first mistake I feel you made was to put your pup in a crate to come home. When a pup leaves the litter it is a very traumatic few weeks and as I found out introducing your pup to a crate in the correct way is important. Like you I put my first pup in the crate at night. Now I know I should have tempted him in with food and fed him in the crate. Anyway, that is a little advise for future pups.

I think what you are describing is stress and possibly separation anxiety. Would it be possible for him to go to daycare where he can see other dogs and other people? Personally I think it would be worth your while getting some professional advise from a behaviourist.

I hope you manage to sort this out for both your sakes.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there any one room in your house that you could effectively "dog proof"? In the past, I have used my laundry room for this purpose, because it was easy to put things out of the dog's reach.

A real possibility for you to consider is this: you could ditch the crate. I know it might sound like heresy, especially on these forums, because it seems like everybody uses a crate... but not everybody does! I personally do not own one. 

Because of your dog's extreme reaction to being in there, it sounds like it almost borders on cruelty. No offense intended!! 

If you could keep your dog in a "safe" room while you're away, at least until he reaches the age of two, I think you'd be home free. After that age, the destructive behavior most usually disappears, and then he could have the run of the house. 

If that is not possible, the advice from hotmischief to seek professional help for your dog should probably be your next move. Best of luck to you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you tried using any of the DAP products?
Here's a link if you want to give them a try.
http://dapdiffuser.com/


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> A real possibility for you to consider is this: you could ditch the crate. I know it might sound like heresy, especially on these forums, because it seems like everybody uses a crate... but not everybody does! I personally do not own one.
> Because of your dog's extreme reaction to being in there, it sounds like it almost borders on cruelty. No offense intended!!


Same here. Although, we use a crate, I am not sure I remember when was the last time I used its door; it is always open. Our boy uses this crate as his safe place when he wants to spend time with himself. He knows command "crate", but he knows to get in there to get his kong and treats as we are about to leave the house and he is not coming with us.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just curious - where does he sleep at night? Presumably not in a crate?

With my first Vizsla who also had an aversion to the crate, due to my ignorance, we left the door open one day and from then on he was fine. Like mswhipple says - if you have a room where he cannot do any damage, or maybe a high side play pen around the crate he might feel less claustrophobic.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

We had a similar working situation and we didn't want him in the crate for that many hours, so we bought a play pen. We set up the small pen/fence in the kitchen. It was enough room for his crate as well as some room to move around, so he wasn't locked in... Came home at lunch to play, go potty and really stretch his legs. 

Do you have a backyard? when he was bigger we built him an outdoor pen. 

It was a really great alternative that worked well for us.

Good luck.


----------



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

Original Poster here:

Thank you for your replies! 

To hopefully address everyone's replies:

1) I don't really have a room where I can make it destruction proof. No backyard either

2) I've tried doing the play pen option... I came home with him enclosed in a little corner, b/c he would move the panels. 

3)Doggie daycare everyday is $35/day, and I haven't hit the lotto yet 

4)He sleeps in bed with me at night


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I really do think your pup has separation anxiety and like me you need to step back a bit so he learns that you are coming back. I would seriously consider getting help from a behaviourist. I don't think this is going to be something you can solve on your own given your circumstances.


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Same problem Here with my VZ to the "T"...
Nothing further done after almost 2 yrs. So he stays in the crate till we come home. We Love him but cannot be trusted in any part of the house. Has Polvorized pillows, mats, bed sheets, covers, comforters Ect... 
we just give him lots of Love, but stays in the crate while we're at work.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

One thing that helped me a bunch - not sure of your situation, where you live, work, what you drive, etc....

Put your V's kennel in your vehicle - take he/she to work with you and everywhere else - every 2 hours come to the vehicle and take he/she out of a little 5 minute walk - back in the kennel, back to work. A frozen kong to keep them busy.

Summer months - not a good option obviously. Just thought I'd share the idea.

Best of luck to you and your V.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When I was asking for information for another member, someone that works with rescues recommended this book. 
http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/store/I-ll-Be-Home-Soon.html

Here is 2 other links she sent me to pass on to them.

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/separation-anxiety-dogs

http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/separation_anxiety.html


----------

